
Ask HN: Search strategies for finding a non-techincal co-founder? - throw_away_yay
I&#x27;m a solo technical founder working on a new startup. The product is fairly technical so after doing a bit of product-market testing I&#x27;ve been heads-down on it for the past month or so.<p>I know right away the area I need the most help with is the business side of things -- marketing, sales, market research, etc. But being a professional software engineer for 10+ years, the vast majority of my professional network consists of other engineers.<p>How do you go about searching for a biz-savvy partner? And what criteria do you use to evaluate them? I assume there&#x27;s no Github or other such site for business folks.
======
paogli
Biz Dev/Product guy available as a co-founder and eager to launch a new
venture. Wanna chat? drilopel at gmail dot com

